# Paramedic Training



## emtgirl_2008 (Mar 5, 2008)

I am a emt-b and would like to go on to get my paramedic although I was wondering if it is a good idea to work as a emt for awhile and how much different is it than EMT training?


----------



## firecoins (Mar 5, 2008)

medic training is more intensive. There is a ton of rotations that need to be done.  It is very doable though. 

There are 2 trains of though on how long you should wait to go from EMT-B to medic. 

First is to work as an EMT for a certain length of time and become a "master of BLS"  before moving on to learning ALS.

The second is to do it immediatly after becoming an EMT-B. This way you don't learn bad habits. And when you graduate medic with experience as an EMT-B and thos with none will make the same salary.


----------



## emtgirl_2008 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok..that makes sense either way....It is definitly something i want to do sometime....although i'd have to move because the trucks in town here are only BLS trucks so working here with my paramedic wouldn't really benifit anyhow....but maybe someday!


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 5, 2008)

hit the search button or sift through the boards manually. either way you'll find this topic has been discussed ad nauseam.

and welcome to the forum.

edit: this is the most recent rehashing of this topic, there are more:

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=6595


----------



## firecoins (Mar 5, 2008)

emtgirl_2008 said:


> Ok..that makes sense either way....It is definitly something i want to do sometime....although i'd have to move because the trucks in town here are only BLS trucks so working here with my paramedic wouldn't really benifit anyhow....but maybe someday!



I know medics who still work on BLS trucks.  They are more knowledable of course.  

How about just commutting to where medics work?


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 5, 2008)

firecoins said:


> I know medics who still work on BLS trucks.  They are more knowledable of course.



to be a boston medic, you have to be promoted from within. they dont hire medics(at least as medics). so if your already a medic and want to work for boston, you get to do it as a basic until an als position opens up and you get promoted into it.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 5, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> to be a boston medic, you have to be promoted from within. they dont hire medics(at least as medics). so if your already a medic and want to work for boston, you get to do it as a basic until an als position opens up and you get promoted into it.



It sucks that medic is forced to be demoted.


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah but they have a system they feel works and in my area, you dotn question BEMS. they are holier than thou(at least they think so)

boston is a primarily a bls service. 18 primary bls trucks. 5 primary als trucks. add to that training trucks, impact trucks etc but thats pretty much the compliment for the city. oh, and the div chiefs, fly cars with officers doing officer stuff, and special units.

they dont have a bad system, but its an intense process just to get on with them. they have a residency requirment and i cant afford to live in the city so i wont be working for them als or bls anytime soon(not that i'll be medic anytime before the next olympics anyway)


----------



## firecoins (Mar 5, 2008)

another city with an overly beurocratic system


----------



## Zanerd (Mar 11, 2008)

I have been told by many that going straight to the EMT-P is a good idea due to many Basics learning bad habits and it being harder to break them versus someone who hasn't been a basic for years.

And I think that Boston EMS is somewhat unique in that you have to be promoted from the inside.  Other areas probably have something along those lines but most areas I have looked into don't so depending on what you want to do it may not be a problem


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 11, 2008)

I worked as a Basic for 6 months before starting Medic school.  16 months later, when I put on my Medic patch I had nearly 2 years on the road as a Basic, on the busiest truck in the county (average 10-14 TRANSPORTS pers shift).

I like to think I do okay as a Medic.....most of my patients would agree....and the ones that might disagree.....well lets just say I haven't had any complaints about my care and my medical director is still happy


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 11, 2008)

There are many services that use the Paramedic as a position than a provider level. I know of many that will only promote those that are already Paramedics to a "Paramedic Position". I would not recommend such type services. It has to due with cost containment and not patient care. 

Sorry, but a city the size of Boston or equivalent can afford a Paramedic on every truck, it that they chose not to. Boston EMS is known to have multiple problems. 

R/r 911


----------



## emtgirl_2008 (Mar 11, 2008)

I would just commute...but the closest ALS is 15 minutes away (which isn't far) and you must stay there during your on call shift and with my having 5 kids and all...it wouldn't work very well for me. 

I actually would love to be in a trauma center working the emergency room and not being the one in there taking notes...i want to actually do it...well not the head of it but something up there alittle. But doesn't that require lots of schooling.


----------



## Jon (Mar 11, 2008)

emtgirl_2008 said:


> I would just commute...but the closest ALS is 15 minutes away (which isn't far) and you must stay there during your on call shift and with my having 5 kids and all...it wouldn't work very well for me.
> 
> I actually would love to be in a trauma center working the emergency room and not being the one in there taking notes...i want to actually do it...well not the head of it but something up there alittle. But doesn't that require lots of schooling.



Being on-station and/or with the ambulance reduces response time. Reduced response time is SUPPOSED to make a difference in patient outcome... at least for cardiac arrests.

Is this paid or volunteer? Could you just work a shift once a week?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 11, 2008)

MedicPrincess said:


> I like to think I do okay as a Medic.....most of my patients would agree....and the ones that might disagree.....well lets just say I haven't had any complaints about my care and my medical director is still happy




Just because your patient's propose to you...

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=3212

and we can't forget...

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=3387


----------

